# Need help finding the perfect boat



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am looking for a 20' aluminum flat bottom. i have seen trappers and fisherman on the mississippi with these boats,but have no clue who makes them.If anyone knows where to find one or has one please help.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine is an 18' alumacraft. Why do you want 20'? Mine is not tippy at all.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

War Eagle makes some nice ones.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

a 18ft would be plenty and you could get in shallower water. if you still want a 20 though sea ark makes some.


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

search iboats.com

just about all jon boat makers have 20' models or there are custom boat builder out there.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

me and a friend own a 14 ft. flat bottom
its lite can float in a puddle of water and it cant be tipped even with our platforms on. 
As for a 20 footer im not quite sure but war eagle was helpful to me


----------

